

Demonoid Is Back, BitTorrent Tracker is Now Online - denzil_correa
http://torrentfreak.com/demonoid-is-back-bittorrent-tracker-is-now-online-121112/

======
furyg3
Looks like they got the tracker back up, but the website is still taking some
time.

Torrent sites should just have an "export to XML" feature for all of the
existing magnet links, in case of a site outage.

~~~
ihsw
XML? This isn't 1999. JSON is the way to go.

Hell due to the simplicity CSV would also be acceptable.

------
nestlequ1k
It's a trap!

~~~
pygy_
Please avoid memes 'roud these parts.

I get your point, though, but it's rather obvious that they may have been
bugged, so just stating it does not contribute much to the conversation.

Had you had some insider info, it would have been useful to share it, but
this, not really.

 _Edit:_ I thought you were new, but your account is almost 4 years old...
Whatever, you should know better.

~~~
xmmx
Wow, get off that high horse much?

~~~
regomodo
Didn't you know? HN is serious business.

------
jordanbrown
Long live the demon!

